# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Les Dennis to start in Corrie?

## Chris_2k11

Improbable as it sounds, Les Dennis could soon be hamming it up as a Corrie villain. The 50-year-old ex-gameshow host is in the running for the role of a slimy bad guy who'll start to muscle in on the Baldwin rag-trade empire later this year. Let's hope he gets the gig... since his virtual on-screen nervous breakdown on Celebrity Big Brother, Les's fans haven't known whether to laugh or cry. *- [taken from the wanadoo television entertainment page]*

----------


## RealityGap

please no!! dont let this happen!

----------


## willow

he was in brookside? was'nt he????

----------


## daisy38

Yeah, and he was quite good in it to!  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

I emember years ago Les Dennis and the late Dustin Gee doing impressions of Vera Duckworth and Mavis Wilton (Riley as was)

----------


## dddMac1

i remember reading about it some where i think it was teletext

----------


## kayla05

Yeah i think i read that aswell,i hope he doesn't, im not that keen on him!

----------


## kjhxzap3577

yes he also appeared in the early years of Family Affairs as well as Brookside and also done an episode in Casualty a few years back also.

----------


## Luna

Didn't he go into something lese before? I know he was in Casualty at one point

----------


## Luna

Sorry just read it was brookside - someones dad

----------


## Abi

:EEK!:

----------


## RealityGap

don't thik he is bad actor - it is just Corrie has become so over loaded with cameos.....seems like rating grabbing to me - so good plots would be a better use of money

----------


## magtart

He is quite a good actor, and he was very good recently in EXTRA's.  Might be interesting to see what he can do

----------


## Gabby

I agree... It will be interesting to see what he can do

----------


## Debs

he quite a good actor! so he may be quite good in xcorrie!

----------

